# Singles Homesteading Monthly Thread-June



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks like it will be a mowing day for me.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Finished planting today, including digging the final bit of grass in the yard. The 30x3 area along the front walk is now a spaghetti squash bed. And, trying to continue what I did last year with monthly back garden panoramas










I happened to check google and found an updated satellite view too...this would be 2 years back or so, since I hadn't put the fence up yet.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cabbages and brocs in back to eden garden

temps dropped to 22f for entire night biting these off and it forced the brocs to produce a head when very small.but they are coming out of it now.harvested broc twice so far.and a long head of elephant garlic i am trying in the chips.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lets see..planted this morning

24 jerusalem tomatoes
6 yellow peppers
4 big bertha peppers
6 fooled ya jalapeno peppers
3 cubanelle peppers
20 jacks yellow tomato
20 romas

the romas might not make it..they are laying flat on ground..my 93 year old granny planted the seed in a flower pot so she could give me mater plants....i had to tear them apart to plant.i hope they make it as wont be many more times i can put out plants she started.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lets see again...lol

3-75ft rows of early sunglow corn......hows that for being stubborn about growing things that get blown over....the seed was free and i had room so i rolled the dice.


2-45ft rows of cukes..one each of boston pickling and green foot long

3 hills each with 4 to 5 seeds a hill of boston and green foot long cukes in back to eden garden to see how they do as i never tried in that garden before.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

spent most of the day taking apart a small shed. I should have gotten before and after pics but once I start it's full speed ahead. not sure what the previous owners used it for but I stored pots in there. never liked it really but there has been so much other stuff on tap. it always leaked no matter what I did with it.

I used the wonder bar, crow bar and the hammer. took the nails out of each piece as I took it off. they had it raised off the ground on a platform on bricks that extended way beyond the shed. took all that up too. lots of good wood. I plan to load it in the car this weekend and take it to the country. it will be good for repairing my ramp for my mower going into the barn/shed. waste not want not is the old saying. ~Georgia.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I've danced with several different hoes the last 2 days, all senior citizens...a grub, small gooseneck, even smaller gooseneck, and plain ole cotton hoe......even done a little twirl with a couple push plows....now its on to ballet with the shovel and the stable manure


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I haven't heard the term gooseneck hoe before. had to look it up. I must check the hardware store today for them. they look to be easy to work with. I have several but none like that. I have one I call a hoe but I think it's something else. it's heavy and my husband couldn't manage it . I even use it for getting ice off the driveway. never knew the proper name. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this is where I removed the old shed from yesterday. you can see all the boards. got a lot of work to do yet, fix up that hole and paint everything. a bit of paint will do wonders! get the boards taken away.plant a tree to camouflage the recycle bin etc. I might bring a small cedar out from the country. in a week or so everything should look quite different.put in 3 pots and an old washtub of potatoes this morning. this is the back yard such as it is and I get morning sun there. hope it's enough for the spuds. I have some beds planted in the country but I like to have a few in the city too. my Miniature Rosebay Rhodie is blooming. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I trimmed my hedges and cleaned up a pile of tree limbs. When we cleaned up the limbs in the chicken coop, we just threw them over the fence. I also cut a small tree down that was coming up through the hedges. My first tree felling!! (Is that what it's called?) It was only 4" or so in diameter. Lol I cleaned it up and put it on the burn pile. It was close to a hundred today.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

planted close to acre of milo,millet,wheat and sunflowers....so much for doing less...lol


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I finally got to meet someone from the forum tonight! Patanke took me out for sporting clays and showed me the ropes. It was soooooo much fun and I did way better than I thought I would. Although I had my usual serial killer fears, he turned out to be a super nice guy and even brought me goodies from his homestead 

And because I hate posting without a pic...here's Peaches "helping" me in the garden the other night by flattening out my kale and snap peas for me.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

What you do when it's coming a flood outside and the power goes out.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

It rained off and on for several days here, which made my little garden look fantastic! Last night I went over to the little house and filled the kiddie pool with pea gravel, and then planted strawberry plants in walmart bags and set them on the gravel. I have red, gold, and sweet potatoes to plant too. Also put in two yellow squash plants. Would have gotten more done, but my friend Rita was there and wanted to "visit". I work late and don't have much time before it gets dark to get any work done. Well, that's ok, she's my friend.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the rain overnight has helped my garden considerably. didn't do good for the tree out in the country that's leaning towards the overhead wires though. I'm waiting for a call back from the tree guys . they said it would take 4 weeks although they are working in that area and once they check it out they might be doing it sooner. it shouldn't be more than 2000 because I'm not having it ground down and all they have to do is drop it. I will saw it up myself. keeping my fingers crossed on the price. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

planted 24 yellow watermelon seeds i soaked over night.

still have a bit more of that long narrow back to eden bed to plant.not sure what to plant.

harvested a bit of broccoli.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

loading up the car so I can get an early start in the morning. I should be able to get quite a bit more in there yet. trying to get rid of the stuff from the old shed. would have had more room but the spring went on the mower so I had to make room for that. I got another out in the barn I can bring in. I saw the neighbor mowing my part of the median and I stopped him and ask how he knew my mower was broke and he said I didn't know but I knew something was wrong if you hadn't done it by now. a few garden pics. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My first gardening oops of the year was cutting potatoes...and then forgetting them in the hot sunroom for an entire month. I put them in the ground 6 days ago and they are already sprouting like crazy.










My first backyard salads came in this week










And tomatoes are starting to flower


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm so envious! my tomatoes are only up about 4 inches yet . I do have lettuce though and I set another row today. I've been trying everywhere for borage seed this year. I didn't think mine were going to reseed because there was no sign of them. never did find the seed. tried for plants no luck at any of the garden centers .

finally 2 plants at Canadian Tire last week. now I go out this morning and borage seed are coming up everywhere from my own . I needn't have wasted all that time and gas. I do like the lovely blue flowers. I candy them for decorating cakes etc. they make a lovely pot plant too. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I mowed all I could until the storms set in. Good grief what is it with all this rain and storms? My grass was still wet and kept bogging up in the chute were the grass comes out. That got on my nerves!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

wish I had that much rain. had to water again tonight .have a water meter too but have to save my garden. took a few flower pics while I was at it. I could just sit there and smell that lilac all night. the tulip is something like the ones Viggie has but not as pretty.~Georgia.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

I almost got about 7 ton of grain under cover today, but before I got off the road both back tires blew out on my wagon.....by the time I got it off the road both rims were warped....noticed my pole beans were almost to the top of the trellis


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I planted the rest of my strawberrys, tonight after work, and a couple of herbs and cantelope, and a smattering of flower seeds..don't remember what kind now. EEK!!! Viggie's post reminded me that I also have potatoes laying about that need planted! I think they're in my car!!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my sprouts on the seed potatoes were well over a ft long when I got them out of the bag. I cut them down to about 3in.then cut them in pieces. remains to be seen if they grow or not. if I recall correctly I did this before and still got a good crop. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't been able to do much of anything--weather has been so bleh! Today feels like autumn--cold, rainy, windy. Been good for playing with the sewing machines though. LOL Of course they all need servicing--get the oil, get the cleaner, get busy.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

everyone be careful out there working in the heat. day before yesterday when I was running people around here and there and working in the garden I got heat stroke or heat exhaustion or whatever it's called. had it once before. I was sick to my stomach and woosy. it's still hanging on. I was up from 2am to 4 this morning using cool cloths dipped in icewater around my neck.

I went outside in the heat again today just to take down the refuse and felt it again. I never drink just water but I'm trying to because I googled it and that's what I'm supposed to do I think. I took an aspirin also. first one in years. just trying to beat it by staying quiet in the cool of the lower level. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> everyone be careful out there working in the heat. day before yesterday when I was running people around here and there and working in the garden I got heat stroke or heat exhaustion or whatever it's called. had it once before. I was sick to my stomach and woosy. it's still hanging on. I was up from 2am to 4 this morning using cool cloths dipped in icewater around my neck.
> 
> I went outside in the heat again today just to take down the refuse and felt it again. I never drink just water but I'm trying to because I googled it and that's what I'm supposed to do I think. I took an aspirin also. first one in years. just trying to beat it by staying quiet in the cool of the lower level. ~Georgia.


Get better quick.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> everyone be careful out there working in the heat. day before yesterday when I was running people around here and there and working in the garden I got heat stroke or heat exhaustion or whatever it's called. had it once before. I was sick to my stomach and woosy. it's still hanging on. I was up from 2am to 4 this morning using cool cloths dipped in icewater around my neck.
> 
> I went outside in the heat again today just to take down the refuse and felt it again. I never drink just water but I'm trying to because I googled it and that's what I'm supposed to do I think. I took an aspirin also. first one in years. just trying to beat it by staying quiet in the cool of the lower level. ~Georgia.


please be safe


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Heres what is growing up here today


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome Rick!, Should have ripe tomatoes by July, peppers look good too. Are those cornish/ cross chickens?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> Awesome Rick!, Should have ripe tomatoes by July, peppers look good too. Are those cornish/ cross chickens?



They're Chantecler's Tom.

http://reno.craigslist.org/grd/4490695536.html


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been puttering around in the garden too much in the dark I think....Thought I planted a bunch more strawberry's recently, but I think I goofed. Bought some okra the other night, and noticed that the leaves looked JUST LIKE all those "strawberry" plants I just planted. I'm pretty sure I had already bought okra and planted it thinking it was the berries. So now I have (I think) 17 okra plants!! Those things grow and produce like mad AND ya can't hardly give the stuff away! I'll have to put some in baskets and leave it on doorsteps. LOL!

AND.....I can't seem to locate the sweet potatoes I bought!! Geeze Louise.....at this point I'm not sure WHAT I have, OR What I did with it!!! Alzheimer's gardening.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I went to the Local Produce auction this evening*, had a lot of fun being there,meeting old Friends, and seeing the local produce. Mostly strawberries, Zucchini, peas, some asparagus, onions, and tons of Flowers**, I took this photo of the flowers. I think You all would like this place*


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, this weekend I'll be cleaning up debris after a storm two nights ago dumped tennis ball sized hail on us.

Vehicles all beat up, windshields on both trucks will have to be replaced. What we weren't able to cover up in 5 minutes in the garden is pretty much toast. Can't complain though, no one was seriously injured.

The first pictures show the garden a few weeks ago. Since then, everything is much bigger and we finished covering with cardboard and mulch.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Got back to the gun club for more sporting clays...got a 30 so showing some improvement  Took a 3 day weekend, and already spent half of it bass fishin (and we were pulling um in like crazy)










And now back home to catch up on chores and play in the garden. Strawberries are ripening up and got to nibble on the first of the snap peas.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

15 eggs in incubator

1 new permanent tomato trellis system in back to eden garden.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Put my camera in my pocket, and went for a ride around the neighborhood-this is what I saw*-


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I would say the clover is bloomin', and flush*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

*****


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Cornfield, N. Ohio-June 14, 2014**


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Enchanted Creek bed- for Roadless***


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Cornfield , behind my property*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

My Clematis*, beginning to bloom****


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

You live in a beautiful area.......yep liked the creek! Thanks!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I got out early this morning and put some new Gator mulching blades on my mower. I had to mow my yard with the tractor and finishing mower first then go over it again with the mower. With all the rain it was just to high for the mower.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

In the next episode of "Alzheimer's Gardening"......I discovered today that I did NOT plant extra strawberries OR okra. I thought I had like, 17 okra plants, but I only had 8. WHEW! What I DID plant the other night in the dark, were all my sweet potato plants! 

Today, I planted (I think, lol) gold potatoes and red potatoes. With my friend's teenage son, and a little help from my 6, 7, and 9 yr old grandsons, we expanded the garden. With just shovels and my favorite twisty garden tool, we added some extra space, and then planted the okra, and replanted all the sweet potato plants. I may expand it a little more b4 it's all said and done! 

My garden may not be the prettiest one around, and not too terribly organized, but I'm enjoying working out in it and trying different stuff. We took another pic today, and then when it all grows a little more, we'll snap another and I'll try to get 'em on here.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> Cornfield, N. Ohio-June 14, 2014**


Tom this reminds me of when I was kid. I spent a couple of summer vacations on a farm near Wilmington OH. Directions to anywhere always included at least one cornfield on the corner. Of course, that intersection always had a corn field on each corner. LOL


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Tom. you decorate your garden same way I do. pumps, wagon wheels etc. I must get a pic. of the large pump my husband lugged on the boat from searsport many years ago. try to get a close up of the clematis flower. I have 13. only one has bloomed yet. most of the others are in bud with the exception of Jackmani which is later. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's pouring and thunder and lightning here. I've been out transplanting. great day for that! took a few pics while I was out there. the last one is my smoke tree that I have been babying for 2 years. I think it took on a spurt after all that rain. the garden sure needs weeding badly. only takes a few days for it to get away from us I can see a whole day weeding tomorrow. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia are those Dutchman's Britches in the third pic? 

I've come in from weeding and replanting some green beans. A rabbit got in there last evening, the gate was unlatched and Porter chased it in circles in the beans. :facepalm: At least it wasn't the tomatoes. LOL 

Also did an "inventory" of the canning jars. I need some more jellies. Peaches should be in July at the local orchard here and I'm in serious need of peach jam.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that is solomons seal Leslie. maybe you call it DB although I have never heard of it. I started with one little plant and have been dividing and giving away for years. look closely into that Iris. do you see the face of a bear? I'm probably seeing things. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I mowed today. Mark it on the calendar everything is mowed. Here are some pictures on my fur babies.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tambo those cats have a surprised look on their faces--like they're plotting something. LOL Dixie looks as huggable as ever.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice she is so sweet. I was brushing her yesterday and she would look up and lick my chin very once in awhile. She can't just sit beside you she has to lean on you and sometimes she will wrap her paw around you like she is hugging you.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

went out at 6am and planted 8more squash plants before the rains came. they are too scrawny to show but hopefully this rain will bring back life to them. all they had in the store. I'm going with transplants this year. took a pic. of my sweet Guernsey Cream Clematis. 

keep your fingers and toes crossed boys and girls! I've got a guy out in the country looking at my tree to give me an estimate to get it down this coming Tuesday. i'll be happy if it's no more than 2500 and if it is well i'll just do without some not so important stuff I was planning on buying this summer like wrought iron table and chairs for my tea garden setting etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Even though I Live alone, Beauty surrounds me*.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what is the blue flower Tom? at first I though it was corn flower but it isn't. whenever I find a blue flower I buy it. I find they are scarce as hens teeth. I've got a lot of corn flower but they go scraggly very quickly.

went for a stroll in my garden when the rain eased a bit. still drizzle but I got a few pics. it's like a forest out there in places. when I think all there was when I came here were dead cedars. I've put some sweat. tears and money into this and still have far to go if I hold onto it. it will always be a work in progress for me until I drop dead probably in the middle of it. it's so lovely and sweet smelling after the rain. had no idea the Guernsey cream was fragrant. there was this lovely smell as I passed by and sure enough it was the clematis. then there are the mints. lemon thyme, etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I just Love Your flower beds Georgia* I really like the color red too!, I paint a lot of things red, one of my favorite colors. The blue flower, I am not sure-but Deb referred to it as a Straw flower?. It keeps coming in thicker, every year*


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

mmmmm....









First bouncing baby tomato has arrived!









And the first flower on my new climbing rose opened today









And, this is what I've been working on this evening. Processing the lavender now that it's dried. Definitely my best smelling chore. I'll have to stop before I finish because I'll be hauling out my alice pack to get everything ready and clean my tent for camping out at my fishing tournament this weekend....just gotta hope the storms hold off!







[/url]


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

can't wait to get my lavender and my climbing roses. I do have roses ready to pop but they are lower. I lost my climbers this year and had to buy replacements. they are coming along though.

happy days! my tree estimate is in. 575 . I guess I was thinking of the trees i had taken down in the city. one was a large oak. 2000 or so and one a maple 1300. they were very close to neighbors and out in the country if it falls it's in my yard unless it falls on the wires. i couldn't believe that price. but who am i to quibble. Tuesday morning 9am. i don't see any wind of any significance in the forcast before then. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It is a scorcher out there today. 102 degrees on the thermometers. It's hot.

I mowed the grass again today. I couldn't believe how much it had grown since Sunday. I have to work 12 hr the next 3 days and 3 8hr days after that, then I think I will be off until July 9. So it was mow again today. I tilled the garden. I don't have anything but tomatoes out there but I can't stand to see the grass grow in it.

Absolutely no arguement from her today about being inside. You can't see it but she is wet from that pool of water in the field behind the house. SMH She better be glad I love her!!

Well I spoke to soon. She's ready to go out!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Love your pooch Tambo.
He looks so sweet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

been a scorcher here also today. I did a few things early this morning. nailed a few boards on the underside of my deck, transplanted some hostas and impatients. loaded up the car with the rest of the wood from the old shed I tore down. baked some bread and choc. chip cookies and then took to the lower level for the rest of the day. I should have mowed but can't take any more chances with weather like this. i'll get at it first thing in the morning. only takes me half an hour in the city. hope Saturday is not too hot for mowing in the country. just got to get a few acres mowed or it will be too high for the mower. ~Georgia.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> Heres what is growing up here today


I'm jealous. I'm patiently (*tap tap tap of the toes*) waiting to get moved so I can have my chickens!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Newfiannie I pulled your trick. The first round outside I did fine but was riding the mower. The second round went fine because I was riding the tractor. The thrid round not so much. I went out at 4:30 to chop grass from around the tomatoes. I got about a third of the way and started feeling sick. By the time I got half way I was in trouble. I got out of the garden and laid down in the grass for a couple of minutes but figured out pretty quick I better get to the house. I felt like I was going to throw up and pass out. I never went black though. I laid in the living room floor under the ceiling fan for a few minutes but felt I better get to the bathroom. Well I finally stripped off my clothes ( sorry) a laid in front of the fan I have by my bed. I laid there until I felt a little better. It was scary for a minute. I finally got to where I could go back outside to finish that row but I didn't pick any of it up.

So I got a bit done today. When I came in sick it was 104.5!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Yikes, Tambo...ya drinking some fluids?
Gotta be so careful in that type of heat.

I prescribe a dip in the beautiful lake you have posted pics of.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

tambo said:


> Newfiannie I pulled your trick. The first round outside I did fine but was riding the mower. The second round went fine because I was riding the tractor. The thrid round not so much. I went out at 4:30 to chop grass from around the tomatoes. I got about a third of the way and started feeling sick. By the time I got half way I was in trouble. I got out of the garden and laid down in the grass for a couple of minutes but figured out pretty quick I better get to the house. I felt like I was going to throw up and pass out. I never went black though. I laid in the living room florr under the ceiling fan for a few minutes but felt I better get to the bathroom. Well I finally stripped off my clothes ( sorry) a laid in front of the fan I have by my bed. I laid there until I felt a little better. It was scary for a minute. I finally got to where I could go back outside to finish that row but I didn't pick any of it up.
> 
> So I got a bit done today. When I came in sick it was 104.5!


Wow, glad you are ok!

I have to say getting undressed would be the last thing I would do...that is *NOT *how I want to be found if I need help :ashamed: rofl.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Lol viggie. Yes I would've been an ugly sight!! To be honest I wasn't sure what to do. Laying in the floor under the ceiling fan has always worked before. I guess I should've got in a cold shower.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh my, do be careful. I know how sick it can make us. I think what we are doing is pushing our bodies beyond what we can endure. my son told me last night he was feeling sick when he was working on a roof in the heat yesterday. heat stroke is not something you can just try to fight off and still go on working.

I went out early this morning and got all the mowing done and packed away some more wood to take to the country. by that time I was feeling it. just going to rest down here in the cool to get myself in good shape to leave for the country early morning. all I have left to do is put in my brushcutter and some grub which I can do later tonight. all the best Tammy! ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks good. Love the tomato trellis. Those cabbage look good.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow Elky...perfectly spaced and weed free...now we know who's garden to be jealous of


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

summerdaze said:


> In the next episode of "Alzheimer's Gardening"......I discovered today that I did NOT plant extra strawberries OR okra. I thought I had like, 17 okra plants, but I only had 8. WHEW! What I DID plant the other night in the dark, were all my sweet potato plants!
> 
> Today, I planted (I think, lol) gold potatoes and red potatoes. With my friend's teenage son, and a little help from my 6, 7, and 9 yr old grandsons, we expanded the garden. With just shovels and my favorite twisty garden tool, we added some extra space, and then planted the okra, and replanted all the sweet potato plants. I may expand it a little more b4 it's all said and done!
> 
> My garden may not be the prettiest one around, and not too terribly organized, but I'm enjoying working out in it and trying different stuff. We took another pic today, and then when it all grows a little more, we'll snap another and I'll try to get 'em on here.


I'm enjoying reading your adventures in gardening. LOL So does this mean doorsteps are safe from extra okra? My co worker would love to be your neighbor though.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

spent most of the day scrapeing and painting the outside window frames and staining the deck. I was sure I wouldn't have any energy after all that mowing yesterday. a few more flowers blooming today. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

new toy....lol....i might be a danger to myself


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I've been brushing every critter here this week as they're all shedding like crazy (including me who clogged the shower drain). But the worst offender is my shorthair cat, Peaches, or what's left of her after taking all this off on just the latest grooming










The potatoes have forgiven me for mistreating them this spring and have filled in well enough to be the first section of the garden I won't have to worry about weeding anymore 










It looks like I've got a good harvest of grapes in the making. The vine is outgrowing it's arbor and I find myself poking in errant branches every time I walk by.










And...todays project was canning up 16 pints of beef stew


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I came home from work and went out right quick to chop around the tomatoes, feed with manure tea then mulched them. Then I made up some more manure tea.

Before I went out I mixed some cedarwood and sage essential oils and dabbed them on me. I didn't have to fight mosquitos to bad. I think I got one bite. I did have long sleeves and long pants on too. Now I need to find out how to make the oils better applicable.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

For the homemade stuff I see lotions a lot...could try adding it to an unscented one maybe?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Or one of those olive oil sprayers from Pampered Chef?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my "new" to me small tractor and brush hog, mowed my pasture yay!! Just in time too, its raining today. I also got another paddock with the front post, corners and H post done in with my cedar trees and t post running down the length.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I had to hook alot of rugs.....LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

atta woman !!!

now ya need a loader bucket for hauling poop,dirt etc around.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

:whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin: :gaptooth:











http://agriculture.newholland.com/u...-Series-Tractors/Pages/products_overview.aspx


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a few extra rug's ?


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> :whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin: :whistlin: :gaptooth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish!!!! almost 5 grand more for the bucket, I reall need one too, I am starting small, then upgrade later.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> I have a few extra rug's ?


Tee Hee


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Seems like most of you do a lot of mowing, heres Blake mowing down a breakfast burrito.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

When your name is Papa, you can serve ice cream when ever you want.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Papa = corrupter of children.....roflmao


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I wish!!!! almost 5 grand more for the bucket, I reall need one too, I am starting small, then upgrade later.



as you save nickels....the used value goes down by nickels too...therefore you are actually doing it by dimes as time rolls on.hows that for twisting it to send hope to texas......lol


used and dont forget aftermarket loaders too.


stay away from the jukebox .....:gaptooth::grin:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I wish!!!! almost 5 grand more for the bucket, I reall need one too, I am starting small, then upgrade later.




:grin: :gaptooth: :angel: :kiss:


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HOLLAND...avy_Equipment_Attachments&hash=item1e8cb35cc2


to large for your tractor but its complete.....just sayin

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HOLLAND...avy_Equipment_Attachments&hash=item1e8d57b2b7


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice!!!!, I really Like Your tractor* I wanna go for a ride! ( I really kinda like You Too!***)


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Congratulations Fowler!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

got my tree down today. very dangerous when they are entangled with power lines. only 2 guys as opposed to the 7 or so I had in the city. took it all down in about an hour. left me a stump for my flower pot. now I have to clean it up. ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

^^* Hats off to those Guys Georgia!, Trimming, and climbing, and cutting trees down for a living is 'Hard core"! I bet you'll be relieved, when You are done with that chore*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Stopped at my Friends farm yesterday for a produce run. Scored some fresh peas, cooked them and mixed with some Mexican rice. Sweet! This bowl of rice/peas, was my lunchtime snack. I'll have more for supper, along with some Hot Dogs on the grill*


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I love the sweet surprises that greet me in my garden this time of the year after I've been gone all day. these pink clematis must have been hiding . didn't even know they were in bud. the wine colored one is soft as velvet. ~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

No time to play tonight!! Tom Cat isn't happy. Baby chicks growing up. Silver Pencil Rock is the daddy.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I scored a 14 year old Honda Civic with 27 k miles!
The owner was a 93 yr old woman.
It was always stored in her garage.
Mint condition, other than scrape on bumper which caused her to decide not to drive.
Good grief it even has a faint aroma of new car smell!

Just in time for my Pittsburgh trip for the family reunion. :happy:
Now if only my mobile home in Reading would sale, very tired of paying two rents.

It is nice to see some progress.....


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I needed a bench with peg board so I could hang some tools, the other benches didn't have room because of windows. So I decided to modify and move this old welding table.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

After I get off work at 6:00 pm I will be off until July 9. Whoo hooo


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Georgia, glad you finally got that pesky tree town!! And thanks for the eye candy pics, too. I especially enjoyed that last shot. <wolf whistle!!> :whistlin:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah Rae too bad Georgia didn't use the telephoto feature. LOL


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

You- some, 'Wild Girls*'


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

oneraddad said:


> I needed a bench with peg board so I could hang some tools, the other benches didn't have room because of windows. So I decided to modify and move this old welding table.


Dude! Maybe you misplaced your pictures? But your welding table looks like wood? The only tool I see is a bench grinder? You're so sly displaying your trophies! haha!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

The metal top was beat to heck, so I covered it with wood. It's gonna take awhile to go through the tools I want on this board, since I have 3 other benches.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Many peach trees bit the dust around here with the extra cold winter...including my fruit cocktail tree that was mainly peaches. So I spent a couple days working on that now that I'm sure it's really...really dead  










Cut it down and chopped it into bite size pieces for the city to pick up last night. And tonight I dug out the stump and replaced it with a dwarf peach.










And the trellising along the fence worked so well with the beans, I added another section behind the kale and lettuce this year for the snap peas.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well, that's enough resting for me! out and at em first thing this morning. stained the side of the deck facing the street. Canada Day is Tuesday and I want to have the place presentable. I had cedar stain on it before. this time I'm putting on Navajo Red. same color I did my barn. brightens it up more I think. just a couple more feet to do but I'm waiting until the sun gets over a bit more so it wont be in my eyes. not to mention the risk of sunstroke again. there is a slight breeze today though. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Argh! I had this ready to post once already and the site did something weird to me..... So on to my post. Ick, my neighbors ugly garage. If he would provide the paint I would paint it... NOW on to the post.









Started enclosing two raised beds into my season extender greenhouse. This is the why of my sweaty head post. Used an auger to dig 5 post holes, got it stuck and had to dig it out. I think it wanted to take a sightseeing trip to China. Just sucked itself right down to the engine before I got it stopped. So was a mite ticked off, I hand dug the last one. LOL I know, what help was that but..... Ya know. Had the mix somewhat off so had lots of blue smoke coming out of the engine too. I'm a mess Huh. Had to dig dirt under the metal sides to level.... Might be adding hating to dig as another dislike soon.









You can see on the side of the picture part of my blackberry planter. Had to dig it all up, remove the dirt out of the trough, pull the trough out of the ground and move. Phew.... Did I ever mention how I hate having a sweaty head....


Company shovel - new.... Traded my old one in for a new one. Oh the blade is soooo much sharper. LOL Black, green and red are our identifying colors. 









Moved blackberry trough and there's the one I installed earlier that holds strawberries, some onions and garlic chives. It will be my strawberry only trough as soon as I move in another 3'x10' trough which is waiting in the wings. It will go to the left of this picture soon. I have rancher friends who are giving me their leaky troughs for my garden... Loving that.









Some of my chives I've moved under the apple tree until the final trough goes in this summer.









Top right is the carrot patch. You can just see part of the new red onion raised bed. Through my downsizing of wooden raised beds I kept this smaller one.









Better shot of the onion bed. I planted black radish in here too. They are popping up all over. They are new to me this year...


My grapes and columnar apply tree along the fence. The new dirt is where I moved the blackberries from. Will put my tater cage there when the door is installed. Door is coming soon.



















That's all folks. Door is being made right now and the fan for cooling will go in the box above the door. Next days off. Might show progress of veggies through the summer and maybe when I get the last trough for this summer in. Am thinking I might build a 4'x4' garden shed in my garden to hold my tools etc... I have all the materials already so we'll see... 

Now I have one more large project and it's my new front picket fence... I just bought two gallons of white oil based stain and it was 92 bucks...... Sherwin Williams is the only place that still carries oil based stain. Everyone else is doing away with it... At that cost I about croaked.

Wow as I typed all this up I watched a take down of a speeder in front of my office. 106 MPH, just had a MVA in front yesterday where a motorcycle read ended a camp trailer... He had to be air lifted out... Posted 40 MPH, double lined coming into town.... Second air flight we've assisted on this week. Does it really make a difference if you arrive 10 minutes later from a slower pace????


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

permaculture/back to eden bed of a pear tree,rhubarb,and sweet banana peppers.this has been built since spring and i have volunteer asparagus popping up...go permaculture !!never had rhubarb get so large before.digging these 5 gallon size holes and filling them with my woods dirt seems to be working real fine.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I've been off for 3 days and it has rained 3 days!! :bored:  It stopped about 5 pm this afternoon so I went out to let Dixie Dog out. 

My female cat came walking up talking to me, she turned around and I saw a little blood on her rump. I said where are your babies? Show me your babies and she took me right to them. 2 babies 1 boy and 1 girl it looks like.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Look on the bright side--you didn't have to mow. :lookout:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice I really need to mow. I'm leaving Wednesday to go to my sisters for the weekend. I need to mow!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my old JD mower is smoking like crazy my son tells me. he was trying to fix it yesterday. oil everywhere. he took it all apart and cleaned it up and replaced something but he was still smoking out the neighborhood. 

I'm getting it in the shop Saturday when he gets off work. they will pick it up and drop it off of course .but it will cost me 100 dollars and I already gave him 10.000 for a truck so I intend to get the good of it. (when he isn't busy at something for himself of course) I'm just trying to decide wither to spend dollars on it or get a new one.

it hasn't cost me hardly anything since I had it. works really good if it wasn't smoking. no shame for it. I've had it must be 30 years. I'm still thinking on it. I saw one at CT for 2000 or so but the shop that fixes it also sells JD I think and I might just stick with those. they cost more though.~Georgia.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

newfiannie look the new JD's over really good, they aren't as good as they use to be. I have a little stx38 1996 model that will out mow the newer L140 48" cut. The newer JD's have 50 hr spindles on them which means they may last 50 hrs of mowing before they need replacing. I have changed out every spindle on mine twice at $50 a pop doing the work myself. I usually would have to replace some bearnings while I was at it. I've never done anything to the deck of the stx38. I don't use it any more either. 

I really like the new Hustler Raptor I bought. It was easier learning to drive than I thought it was going to be. A heavy duty machine but to be honest I like the tractor type machines better as far as riding on them. These Zero turn mowers are a lot faster and do cut down on mowing time.

I hope you can get your mower fixed!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks Tammy .i'll be sure to check everything out. I do need a heavy duty because I use my mower to pull my garden cart also. and not to mention I'm hard on stuff. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

tambo said:


> newfiannie look the new JD's over really good, they aren't as good as they use to be. I have a little stx38 1996 model that will out mow the newer L140 48" cut. The newer JD's have 50 hr spindles on them which means they may last 50 hrs of mowing before they need replacing. I have changed out every spindle on mine twice at $50 a pop doing the work myself. I usually would have to replace some bearnings while I was at it. I've never done anything to the deck of the stx38. I don't use it any more either.
> 
> I really like the new Hustler Raptor I bought. It was easier learning to drive than I thought it was going to be. A heavy duty machine but to be honest I like the tractor type machines better as far as riding on them. These Zero turn mowers are a lot faster and do cut down on mowing time.
> 
> I hope you can get your mower fixed!!



You got a Hustler ? They make an Excellent mower


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Yes. Never thought I would be able to afford one but the Raptor 52" 23 hp Kawasaki engine was $2700 plus tax 3 yr free financing. I would've bought it out right but that deal was to good to pass up.

Edited: It is a 52"


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

well if you had to pay 2700 it's likely a thousand more up here if I could even find one.

I ventured out today just long enough to water and put up a few Canada Flags. got a few small ones for the garden but will have to wait until 5 or 6am. not much moving around this street. the guy next door is preparing for the big CD celebration as always. I'm invited but don't plan on moving . with all this heat and so many people . think i'll sit where I am. too hot to even think of eating. I had a piece of chicken today. that was it. lots of water. got the windows covered in sheets. can't wait for the autumn already. ~Georgia


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not much doing here today. went out long enough to water the garden. took a few pic. it's hotter today than yesterday. my potatoes that I set in pots where that old shed was are coming along. i fixed the opening behind with a few boards just until I can get my saw from the country. slapped a bit of stain on it. set a hosta by the green bin. for a bit of camouflage. 

some pics of my peonies before Arthur hits and wipes them out on Saturday. I have them in peony holders but that will be like matchsticks if we get a direct hit. ~Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I love end of season garden sales at Lowes!

Picked up a couple hardy Hibiscus and several Calla Lillys for VERY cheap....I will keep the Callas, but my daughter gets the hibiscus. 

Then my daughter told me that the 17 fruit trees I bought for her are all doing good, and they are getting some blueberries off their plants, the grapes are doing great, and absolutely everything I bought for their place this year is growing great guns. And ALL of it I got on sale...yay for sales!

Now, I nede to go paint the outsides of my raised beds.

Great day!

Mon


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

It's been hot here this last week*.Pickles, and candy onions are ready to put up.Ran 14 quarts through the hot water bath-spicy Kosher with garlic*. These are so crunchy and tasty. I do this out in the yard, with my Coleman stove. I can't wait to open a fresh jar up, it's like waiting on Your Birthday!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice work, Tom!! Looks like a superb set up for canning outdoors. I'll bet a beer or two goes well around that table after the work is done, too.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Echoesechos said:


> Argh! I had this ready to post once already and the site did something weird to me..... So on to my post. Ick, my neighbors ugly garage. If he would provide the paint I would paint it... NOW on to the post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Echoes, you've been a busy, busy woman!! Beautifully done!! I love the whole tutorial.


----------

